# [SOLVED] Modern Warfare 2 ports



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Hope I'm not thread jacking but I have a netgear WGT624v3 wifi router connected to a Westell A90, and when I play COD Modern Warfar2 on my PS3 my "NAT type" is STRICT. I looked through the info and forwarded ports TCP 80, TCP 443, TCP 5223, UDP 3478-3479 inbound from tthe westell to the netgear then the netgear to the PS3's IP address. 

I have 2 questions:

Why can't I add UDP UDP port 3658-3659? I looked thru the other preinstalled services and these ports are not used. Possibly used somewhere else?

Why does status still says strict?

See screenshots


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: MW2 NAT Type: Strict*

I have the wireless disabled on my westell. Should the ports be configured outbound or inbound?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 ports*

I found the UDP 3658 is used for Upnp on the netgear and. I also found theres a trend micro firewall/security service on the netgear.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 ports*

It does look like you have the forwarding configured correctly in both routers.
Do you have UPNP enabled in the Netgear router? Also, try disabling the Trend Micro security software installed on the router by going to Security Services, then uncheck Enable Trend Micro Security service.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 ports*

after things began to make sense I decided to connect my ps3 directly to the westell modem. i just read what you posted and enabled upnp on the westell. earlier i forwarded and applied all the ports you specified in my screen shots. my nat type is now (drum roll) Moderate. What do the connection statuses mean anyway and how many more are there? on the westell the the firewall is low. lets see i will set it to off and see if my connection status changes. Rebooting ps3. Status is still moderate. Why cant I get a better status?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 ports*

open?


----------



## ihateitunes (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 ports*

Try and make your nat open


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 ports*

The status page in the Netgear router shows the LAN connection the router has as well as its Internet connection obtained by the modem. Similarly, the status page in the modem shows the properties of the device and the Internet connection obtained from your ISP. The ports enabled in the Westell modem open to the Netgear need to be disabled when you try connecting the PS3 directly to the modem and opening the ports to the PS3.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 ports*

the port forwarding was turned off on the netgear when i reset it to defaults. connection is still moderate not open


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 ports*

how do i make nat open


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 ports*

Do you have another computer that you could connect to one of the modem's LAN ports while the router and the other computers and consoles in your network stay connected? It would be most ideal to have the network setup this way so you can forward in the Westell modem to the Netgear's Internet IP address, and then easily just log into the Netgear and forward to the PS3.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 ports*

To get yout NAT type to say "open" you have to forward port tcp/udp 3074 ten restart your router! I found this here:

http://www.modernwarfare2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=182546&sid=36226afd3d3df9eb9c41312547fa061f

I'm not sure if the other ports can be closed or left open...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 ports*

Hi,
By default, all the other ports should be closed if you have not opened any others.
If it's now working, you can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------

